# London Coffee Failure Needs HELP!



## namchampa (Feb 28, 2016)

I was sooooo enthusiastic!

I researched and researched and eventually, over 2yrs, have acquired:


ROK

Bellman Stove Top Steamer

Eureka Mignon Mk2 Grinder


I have watched numerous youtube vids, read much of what has been written here, practiced, practiced and practiced .... and I still make milk (soya) that remains liquid on the bottom with a hard cap of foam on top, and coffee with zero crema.

So, lovely community, I am reaching out.

Is there anyone in the London area that, in exchange for cake, fixing your bike, free yoga class .... I can't offer you a good cup of coffee because I can't make one! .... would be happy to come over and actually *show* me what I'm doing wrong?

I know this is an odd request given the English stereotype for reserve and standoffishness.... but .... I can't bear the rubbish I'm making









Help!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm not coming round your house as its a trek and I'd need a passport from Yorkshire. But soya is a bugger to work with, so don't be too disheartened, and anyone who does help needs to know how to work it.


----------



## namchampa (Feb 28, 2016)

Well, many thanks for the support!

I have heard that soya is difficult so I'm trying not to be too down in the mouth but oh, I'm fed up of not seeing any improvement


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@Glenn perhaps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm sad because the steamer fascinates me!!

Are you able to get the jug under at enough of an angle to make the milk swirl? You may need the tip in a bit more once it's swirling.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Whilst waiting to see if somebody is able to help in person, maybe you could try videoing it and posting for advice?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## namchampa (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm almost embarrassed to video - but yes, I'll do that on Sunday with the help of my trusty partner.

I think that because I'm only using a small amount of milk it's difficult (maybe) to place the tip of the steamer at the correct height and for the correct length of time for the processes of:

1) creating air

2) incorporating the air

3) heating the milk

Have to go to work now so if I don't reply it's not because I'm unappreciative of any advice that comes this threads way.

I'll be excitedly checking in again around 6pm.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Why not use more milk - even though you'll waste some of it?

Another suggestion that crops up is to practise with water and a few drops of washing-up liquid.

Ultimately your request for someone to work with you is a good one. I can empathise - the best I can do is non-representational art.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Where are you based?

PM me your number.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Only steam to 58c

Steaming to 65 will cause it to curdle.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Bear in mind it will keep rocketing up in temp after you stop steaming - are you keeping the milk in a good cold fridge & the jug too?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I followed Scotfords soya advice and take the heat off just above 50 and then it comes to rest about 55. My soya is much much better for being less hot.


----------



## namchampa (Feb 28, 2016)

Glenn said:


> Where are you based?
> 
> PM me your number.


Hey Glen.

im London N6, Highgate/Crouch End.

But, my gear is portable (well, the grinder is a bit heavy!) do I can travel.

Any good?

Thanks so much for checking in.

Alex.


----------



## namchampa (Feb 28, 2016)

(I do all the usual pre-warming of the glass, portafilter and ROK)

*Update:*

*
*

I bought some new beans:

Caffe Diemme from Doppio in Kentish Town (after having ordered a soya cortado, made perfectly, with the same beans)

I dialed the grind in to be slightly finer (there're no intervals marked on the Eureka Mignon, but the coffee came out with a gritty powder consistency and the dial was turned almost all the way round)

I placed the jug in the fridge; had more milk in it

I bought a thermometer (although tbh I was a bit flustered with the milk so didn't pay that much attention to the reading)

I put less water in the ROK

The result?









*The Coffee:*

*
*The grinds, when in the portafilter, I tamped down more firmly than I had (I did it in 2 layers).

The water was only in about 1.5cm above the metal top of the ROK.

I let the grinds pre-infuse and then took the arms up all the way and pulled the shot.

The force required to lever the arms down was much more than it had ever been - I found it hard.

And no coffee was extracted!

So I let the arms re-bound up a bit and tried again - a little coffee was extracted.

I took the arms all the way back up, added more water and re-pulled the shot.

Again, needed quite a lot of force but this time the coffee was extracted and the stream had the 'creamy' look I'd seen in the successful youtube vids I'd been watching!

I re-pulled again to complete the process and lo and behold, crema!

*Re. the milk:*



*
*I put more milk in the jug although from previous experience I know that the volume increases to the extent that it overflows.

Sure enough this happened!

I stopped (cleaned and purged the wand) and scooped some of the foam off.

Underneath the milk had that emulsion paint look!

I checked the thermometer and it was around 40 so I plunged the wand deep and used it to just heat the milk to take it to 50 (it went up to 60 afterwards).

I swirled and banged the milk.

It kept the emulsion paint look and when I poured it it seemed, not exactly thick/creamy put way more so than it ever had.

*Taste/Texture:*

*
*Actually, not bad!

It was a little bitter but not sour and I think that's either because the whole ad hoc process with adding more water caused too long a pre-infusion time or else it was because I had simply made a shorter shot.

The texture was much better!

Still a little foamy Vs creamy but much, much better!

*Conclusion:*

*
*I'll re-try the coffee at the same finer grind but tamp a little less hard and use more water.

The milk?

I'll place the jug in the fridge to pre-cool it, not spend so much with the nozzle close to the surface (making that ripped paper sound) because I just seem to get tonnes of bubbles and HUGE volume.

Watch this space!


----------



## namchampa (Feb 28, 2016)

Here's a vid:


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

A video of your milk preparation and pouring would be more useful as I'm sure we can help you get better results

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## namchampa (Feb 28, 2016)

No problem!

I'll video later on today and post up.

Thanks.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Put minimal texture on it at a much lower temperature than usual.


----------

